# Paging JTK...



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Did you ever try your Long Beach ride? Just wondered how it went, since there were some questions about the Anaheim St. section....


----------



## JTK (Jul 30, 2004)

*Not yet *

I'm training for the LA Marathon and, unfortunately, haven’t had much opportunity to ride. I did try out the Santa Susana Pass you recommended, though I only made it about 2 miles up the pass before I threw in the towel!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Two miles? I think you must have been almost at the top...*

That's one of those maddeningly deceptive climbs--drive it, and you'll wonder why the cyclists look like they're having so much trouble. Get on the bike, and you find yourself thinking a triple wouldn't be such a bad thing to have.... I prefer going east to west, though, since the climb from Simi is shorter but steeper.

Incidentally, in addition to the other posters on the earlier thread, I was talking to a LB resident at a dinner last Friday, and he nixed Anaheim St., too. His recommendation was Willow.

The Marathon? Ya know, you _can_ do the route on a bike, starting at 0600 that morning, like I've been doing for the past ten years...only chance each year to ride L.A. auto-free....


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*My problem*



The Walrus said:


> That's one of those maddeningly deceptive climbs--drive it, and you'll wonder why the cyclists look like they're having so much trouble. Get on the bike, and you find yourself thinking a triple wouldn't be such a bad thing to have.... I prefer going east to west, though, since the climb from Simi is shorter but steeper.


No matter how many times I ride that pass from Simi back to the valley, I always think Box Canyon is the top of the climb. There's not a lot after that, but I hate to have to keep climbing when I think I'm done.

BTW, have you ever been to that old beer bar at the base of the pass on the Simi side? If so, is it worth stopping in for a cold one some day (not durng a ride of course)?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*At least after Box Canyon the grade eases up a bit...*

I used to have a neighbor who was a semi-pro rider for Parkpre; his regular morning training ride was going from our condo complex (Cochran & Stearns) up to the top of the pass and back. Sucker could do it in under 30 minutes...

As for the bar, it changed hands a few years back, but I think you still need to have yer ******* creds up to date. If you want a real dive, try The Bucket, on Eagle Rock Bl about 1/2 mi north of York. I can't vouch for the beer, but they have one of the most nutrionally indefensible (and therefore highly desirable) burgers I've had--about 1/2 lb of pretty decent beef (in a single, honkin' huge patty), grilled onions, lettuce, cheese, mayo, tomato, and then they add a slice of ham, grilled mushrooms and a couple strips of bacon (_deep-fried_ bacon, the time I was there). Just ask for a Cardiac Burger....


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

I know a guy who gave serious consideration to buying that bar near the SS Pass when it was up for sale a few years back. I can't imagine it's a goldmine, but it looks like it could be a good spot for some brawling fun. I haven't tried the bucket, but it sounds like it's not far from Galco's Old World Market on York. In addition to an absolutely incredible selection of sodas, Galco's has a great beer selection and a nice supply of beer glassware.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Galco's is my soda pimp...*

...and I'm about due for a visit to stock up on some Jones' Crushed Melon and their Chocolate Fudge soda, maybe try some of the hemp soda. I wonder if Jones will be making any of that Turkey and Gravy pop that they had last year....


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

My wife's the soda freak in our house. It's close enough to downtown that I can go up on my lunch break, have a sandwich, get a big box of sodas for my wife, and get a big box of beer for myself. The Jones Crushed Melon may be good, but Carnegie Stark Porter is a gift from the Scandinavian Gods.


----------

